
Show HN: Learn foreign languages by playing games - lchsk
http://language-monster.com
======
apixline
Nice idea but the left-click when I target a word don't work (Chrome, Windows
8.1). Plane with up arrow is okay . Good luck.

~~~
lchsk
@apixline Thanks a lot again, the issue is fixed (along with the buttons in
the top-left corner not working on windows).

------
coreyp_1
cute idea, but a few issues I had:

1\. No instructions. I couldn't figure out what to do for a while.

2\. No sound? Learning to hear a foreign language is much more important than
learning to read it!

~~~
lchsk
Hi, thanks for your comment!

1\. There actually are instructions (button in the top left corner, shown
during the game). I guess it should be more visible to be useful :) 2\. Great
idea, I'll certainly think about it!

~~~
1niels
Love the idea! However, the info button in the top left corner wasn't working
for me.

~~~
lchsk
Thanks! A bit weird, should be working. Will look into that.

